
Google – Account Recovery Creation Date - solotronics
Has anyone else been locked out of their Google accounts because they didnt know the date they created their gmail account? I made it over a decade ago during the beta. I have TFA and other ways of proving my identity but was locked out because I couldn&#x27;t remember the account creation date!
======
k8martian
What I did is sent them old password, and few days later they sent me the
recover link in my recover email address.

